# good hand full



## waterloged (Oct 6, 2010)

east bay water murky but still got a few last night


----------



## groupertrouper (Jul 3, 2011)

WoW!!!!!! Man excellent haul wish i could get flatties like that:thumbup:


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice mess of flatties!!!:notworthy:


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

East Bay? not ringing a bell, care to share?


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Nice mess of flatties there!!*


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

More than a hand full... wow!


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

*Thats a Nice Few LOL*

:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice!! thats the way to do it rite there!! good pic!!


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

What did you catch them on/with. Didn't look like you gigged 'em. Thanks.


----------

